# SSD advice to use with Marvell 9128 chip



## raptori (Mar 6, 2012)

I need advice on what SSD to consider buying ?, i have mobo with Marvell 9128 chip SATA3 controller . 
capacity around 240GB


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatever SSD your heart desire. Personally I would go with an Intel 520 series or Sandisk Extreme


----------



## raptori (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm talking about problems between SSD and Marvell 9128 chip SATA3 controller is there is more compatible SSD than other ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2012)

dont think so


----------



## Irocing (Mar 6, 2012)

On the X58 boards and the Marvel controller ,Sata 3, There are issues as to
not natively supported.

Run a Crucial 128 M4 SSD and finally gave up and now run it off the Intel side, Sata2.
Problems went away.

Not the only one if you research it.

Later


----------



## heky (Mar 6, 2012)

@ Ironcing
Problems like that get fixed with firmware updates. Head over to station-drivers.com, and search for the Marvell controller you have, and install the latest firmware and drivers. 
@OP
You should not have any problems if you updtae the controller to the latest firmware, the SSD to the latest firmware and install the latest drivers for both.


----------



## Irocing (Mar 6, 2012)

heky said:


> @ Ironcing
> Problems like that get fixed with firmware updates. Head over to station-drivers.com, and search for the Marvell controller you have, and install the latest firmware and drivers.
> @OP
> You should not have any problems if you updtae the controller to the latest firmware, the SSD to the latest firmware and install the latest drivers for both.



Not my first Rodeo on this subject,
Been there done that.

Do some researching as to this problem.

Some things can be fixed with driver or firmware updates, But when your talking
about a hardware limitation, Different story.
Thats like saying you can do a software update to cure a flawed piece of hardware in
your computer.
As to ASUS and our boards they recommend running the Intel side when these all to common problems happen.


As said, Do some research.

Later


----------



## heky (Mar 7, 2012)

Irocing said:


> Not my first Rodeo on this subject,
> Been there done that.
> 
> Do some researching as to this problem.
> ...



You do your research! It is not a limitation of the chip, but a limitation of the implemementation on the board itself. So it depends on the board manufacturer and model.


----------



## Irocing (Mar 7, 2012)

heky said:


> You do your research! It is not a limitation of the chip, but a limitation of the implemementation on the board itself. So it depends on the board manufacturer and model.



Circle Talk

Stated was a cure if firmware was implemented.

Now say It Depends.

Bottom line is if you have a X58 board and the latest and greatest firmware and drivers don't work,

Use the Intel Controller and problems usually go away.
Although your back to Sata 2.

Reason alot of us are going to the later boards that (Natively) support Sata 3.
If you want to make use of the Sata 3 drives speed.

Later


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a Highpoint SATAIII card that used the Marvell 9123 chipset.  I had BSOD's, not alot, but shouldn't have been happening; and weird data read/write speed drops.  I tried the newest drivers and updated the firmware...no go.  Messing around I found disabling write caching in the Marvell controller properties in device manager fixed my problems with both.  

P.S.  This was with both a Crucial RealSSD c300 128gb and crucial Force 3.


----------

